# ISO low-carb easy cream soup



## ratsrcute (May 10, 2011)

So week 3 of the post-op diet, I'm allowed "full liquids" which basically means that in addition to the vile protein swill I've been living on, I can now have fruit and vegetable juices, _strained_ Campbell's cream soups, no-sugar-added custurd or yogurt.

This is a great relief.

But on the advice of my primary care physician, I'm trying to combine the low-carb idea with the restrictions that come from the surgery. How can I do a low-carb cream soup? My understanding is that Campbells makes them creamy not with cream, but with flour, corn starch, and maybe some gums.

What I need is a cream soup recipe that has no solid matter in it. It looks like the basic ingredient are broth, heavy cream, xantham gum, butter, possibly some boullion cubes, and spices.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2011)

Do you know how to make white sauce (bechamel)? Instead of using whole milk or cream, substitute skim milk and chicken broth (half/half).


----------



## Zhizara (May 10, 2011)

Constance said:


> Do you know how to make white sauce (bechamel)? Instead of using whole milk or cream, substitute skim milk and chicken broth (half/half).



Good point, Constance.  The amount of flour is pretty insignificant to the volume of food produced.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2011)

Combine some whole milk or even fat free half and half with tomato or V-8 juice and maybe a little chicken broth.

There's no need to eat heavy cream, particularly after what you've been through.


----------

